# Fistulogram



## MADDIE (Jan 12, 2012)

Would appreciate any input for the following which was performed to assess a non functioning saphenofemoral AV fistula. The femoral artery was puntcured and a  sheath placed, femoral arteriogram was done which showed SFA was cacified but the anastomosis was patent, fistula was patent but there was an area of tight stenosis just beyond the loop of the fistula.
Is the correct code 36147 or 36140 and 75791???


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Jan 12, 2012)

MADDIE said:


> Would appreciate any input for the following which was performed to assess a non functioning saphenofemoral AV fistula. The femoral artery was puntcured and a  sheath placed, femoral arteriogram was done which showed SFA was cacified but the anastomosis was patent, fistula was patent but there was an area of tight stenosis just beyond the loop of the fistula.
> Is the correct code 36147 or 36140 and 75791???



Was the shunt actually catheterized? If it was, then 36147 is you code.  If the Common Femoral artery was accessed, then 36140/ 75791 is your codes.

HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC[/I]


----------



## donnajrichmond (Jan 12, 2012)

rjburd68 said:


> I don't think you would use the 36140 with the 75791. The CPT book has the "excludes" 36140 under the 75791 description.



My book doesn't say that, in fact it says 
Do not report 75791 in conjunction with 36147, 36148)
For introduction of catheter, if necessary, see 36140, 36215-36217, 36245-36247.) 


I agree with Jim.


----------

